# Great Canoe Trip - Little Muskegon River



## Beagle_Dan (Jun 17, 2006)

I did a solo run down the Little Muskegon all the way to Croton Dam. I put in at W. County Line Road (Newcosta) making it about a 10 mile trip. I was on the water by 7:05 AM. I must have seen 18 or more deer along the way. I only saw one that I thought was a buck, otherwise they were all does out with their youngin's.

The water was down slightly, but still good flow rate. No logjams either, just the occasional rocks to avoid, and plenty of Class 1 rapids to enjoy. The only drawback on this otherwise excellent trip is crossing Croton Pond. My canoe has oarlocks, and I rowed my canoe rather than paddle, and it still took close to an hour to reach the take out spot. I did not go to the boat ramp, I pulled out along the road where there is a pull-over spot.

I fished a little but didn't get nothing. I was there to enjoy a good canoe trip, and that's what I got.
-Beagle-


----------



## chrisu (Dec 7, 2004)

How long was the paddle. Sounds like a nice strech...


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

Thats not a bad trip. You are right about the paddle accross Croton pond. Last time I took that trip we saw a bear just before we got to the pond. :yikes: Cant remember how long it took maybe 4 hours in a kayak.


----------



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

I like that run a lot,,,, EXCEPT crossing the pond. One nice thing about that strech is that it doesn't take a lot of rain to increase the flow.


----------

